# UKIP' views on cycling infrastructure provision:



## Sara_H (26 Apr 2013)

Quite astonishing!

http://www.camcycle.org.uk/elections/2013maycounty/eastchesterton/


----------



## Bman (26 Apr 2013)

Wow, Peter Burkinshaw is a bit of a c*ck isnt he!?


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2013)

On the plus side, at least he responded and made his position very clear.

On the negative side, I suspect there are many that would agree with him.

In fairness, that's what you want politicians to do. That is, state their case and intentions with no fudging. Of course, it would be better if he listened before doing that but at least you know what you're getting.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Apr 2013)

yello said:


> On the plus side, at least he responded and made his position very clear.
> 
> On the negative side, I suspect there are many that would agree with him.
> 
> In fairness, that's what you want politicians to do. That is, state their case and intentions with no fudging. Of course, it would be better if he listened before doing that but at least you know what you're getting.


Yes, at least on this issue he's honest! Just a shame he's so terribly ill informed.


----------



## Lee_M (26 Apr 2013)

he's brilliant

what a knob


----------



## e-rider (26 Apr 2013)

nobber
not only do such people exist, but they have ambitions to run the country - oh no!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Apr 2013)

wow hope his entire party do not share his views


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2013)

What a first class nobber


----------



## Ciar (26 Apr 2013)

what a tool, I mean lets be honest we pay our income tax we pay council tax we pay god knows what else in tax, telling me none of that goes into roads and cycle lanes?

I know i don't commute yet, but the roads are as much mine to use be it car or cycle!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Apr 2013)

Peter BURKINSHAW (UK Independence Party) said:


> for your information, I walk to most places in Cambridge


presumably he does this on pavements that he pays for


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2013)

I like this answer in particular:- 

No. The shared paths work fine, provided that cyclists don't also use the pedestrian half.
I presume that "proper provision" would mean stealing road space from the people who pay for it.


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2426936, member: 259"]The problem is this kind of drivel is just the sort of thing to appeal to the why oh why oh why Daily Mail readers who make up their core support. He's just milking it[/quote]

Well, yes, he is. It's fair to say his is not a lone voice. For me, the worst thing is that he gives a credence and acceptability to those views. And, as much as I hate to say it, those views are entitled to be expressed in a democracy. To my mind, and as much as I personally disagree with him, at least we know what he's about! Better the devil you know sort of thing.

Don't forget that we are all nobbers in someone's eyes!


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2013)

LOL
*Peter Burkinshaw, UKIP*


75 year old Peter Burkinshaw has been a relatively silent voice in this election campaign, which explains the lack of any photos of the man anywhere online. ‘The Burk’ survived an attempt by King’s students to have him banned from the college’s election hustings but has been sidelined from many other campaign events. UKIP expect to pick up some extra votes compared to their showing of 1.3% last time out thanks to redrawn constituency boundaries but realistically the moaning old git faces a battle with Old Holborn and Martin Booth to avoid the wooden spoon.


----------



## on the road (26 Apr 2013)

I'm quite surprised the Green Party hasn't replied considering what they stand for. As for the Ukip, I thought he was funny, what a tool


----------



## jugglingphil (26 Apr 2013)

What an idiot.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Apr 2013)

Road.cc reporting of the knobber, with reference to UKIP's cycle policy. Looks like they really did decide on the policy down at the pub after first reading The Mail and working themselves up into a knicker twisted frenzy.

http://road.cc/content/news/81887-u...everybody-cycled-there-would-be-no-roads-ride


----------



## theclaud (26 Apr 2013)

UKIP full of tossers?! Ooodathortit???


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Apr 2013)

What a complete donkey's c**k that man is


----------



## addictfreak (26 Apr 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Road.cc reporting of the knobber, with reference to UKIP's cycle policy. Looks like they really did decide on the policy down at the pub after first reading The Mail and working themselves up into a knicker twisted frenzy.
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/81887-u...everybody-cycled-there-would-be-no-roads-ride



His email addy is on there, I may just flood his inbox with cycling related material. And the odd bit off Viagra spam as well


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> His email addy is on there, I may just flood his inbox with cycling related material. And the odd bit off Viagra spam as well


 
You mean this one peter_burkinshaw@hotmail.com


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2013)

Perfect timing

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-technology/brains-of-ukip-members-hacked-2013042666897


----------



## Glow worm (26 Apr 2013)

At least the cretin has no chance of getting elected I suppose, so at least we all get to laugh at him without any worries he'll go on to do some real damage!


----------



## DaveyM (26 Apr 2013)

I wonder why they (UKIP) are not winning more seats with such thoughtful well informed and respectfull policies.

I would like to use a term not used since my school days "Bell end"


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> His email addy is on there, I may just flood his inbox with cycling related material. And the odd bit off Viagra spam as well


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2013)

No edit button for my last post ..
I emailed him the link listed as "useful information regarding road funding "


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Apr 2013)

At least he has an opinion, the LD candidate is a man of few words (although at least more than the Conservative and Green ones)


> bear in mind that if everybody cycled, there would be no roads to ride on.


LOL - yes dig them all up.


----------



## SamC (3 May 2013)

Every time I try and express my views about UKIP and their voters intelligently, all I can come up with is "THIIIIIICK! THIIICK! Why are you so thick!?"


----------



## albion (3 May 2013)

No pretensions from him with regards to UKIP being a tarted up BNP.

It is refreshingly honest that cyclists do not belong in the upcoming 'UK master race'.


----------



## summerdays (3 May 2013)

Please tell me that he got very few votes!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> UKIP full of tossers?! Ooodathortit???


Well, given their recent gains, and their views, one can only generalise that, as a community of cyclists, we are trapped on a rock in the middle of the north Atlantic with an electorate largely comprising of cretins.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2013)

Bongman said:


> Wow, Peter Burkinshaw is a bit of a c*ck isnt he!?


Oh yes


----------



## eric1962 (4 May 2013)

soon it will be insurance for cyclist's if he has it his way, UKIP that is


----------



## david k (5 May 2013)

He has said what many people think, which is a good thing as now it can be challenged, the elephant in the room has been exposed


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2013)

david k said:


> He has said what many people think, which is a good thing as now it can be challenged, the elephant in the room has been exposed



What does this little tissue of cliche actually mean? Is it something to do with asylum seekers and swans?


----------



## glenn forger (5 May 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3176040.106630.426135400783895&type=1&theater


----------



## buggi (5 May 2013)

Who is gonna tell this f*kwit that everyone pays for road maintenance, not just motorists?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2013)

buggi said:


> Who is gonna tell this f*kwit that everyone pays for road maintenance, not just motorists?


Not worth it, he's obviously covered by his berk insurance...


----------



## steve52 (5 May 2013)

what an ass


----------



## stargazer (5 May 2013)

summerdays said:


> Please tell me that he got very few votes!


 
3rd – 221 votes (8.8%)
Winner was Ian Manning (Lib Dem) 1147 votes (45.9%)


----------



## rich p (5 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> What does this little tissue of cliche actually mean? Is it something to do with asylum seekers and swans?


They can break the arm of a child, you know........


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 May 2013)

The UKIP candidate on the Politics Show this morning (local to yorks BTW) was a stone faced old sow who had two arguments - get out of europe and stop immigration.

Watching UKIP candidates on Tv reminds of while-e-coyote trying to fly lol


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2013)

rich p said:


> They can break the arm of a child, you know........


 
Bloody asylum seekers!


----------



## JackJoff (5 Jul 2013)

Wow.. and does it not occur to him that most cyclists are also drivers and DO pay road tax?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2013)

Fume...
If someone can explain why I, on my bike, should pay more VED than, say, a Porsche Panamera hybrid, I'd be delighted to hear it.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Yes, at least on this issue he's honest! Just a shame he's so terribly ill informed.


honest AND ignorant... just what we need!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jul 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Fume...
> If someone can explain why I, on my bike, should pay more VED than, say, a Porsche Panamera hybrid, I'd be delighted to hear it.


 
Reverse that......

As posted before. Claim you have a more exensive car, and hence pay more VED , fuel tax and other costs.

Do you therefore have a greater right?


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Jul 2013)

It's just funny really. People like that have cemented minds. There's no point trying to convince them with facts.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (8 Jul 2013)

SamC said:


> Every time I try and express my views about UKIP and their voters intelligently, all I can come up with is "THIIIIIICK! THIIICK! Why are you so thick!?"


 It's the thick gene. It wraps their brain cells in fluff which then hardens to optimum density (ie a black hole) so that no rational thought can escape.


----------



## semislickstick (9 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Looks like they really did decide on the policy down at the pub after first reading The Mail and working themselves up into a knicker twisted frenzy.


 
Sounds like it! Someone must have got up from the table to go outside...

"..and you can write down 'bring back smoking in pubs' too!"


----------

